# The MASSIVE Looming California Pension Debt Directly Linked To China's Now ZERO GDP Due To COVID-19...!



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

*California has sunk Massive amounts of their CALPERS and other investment " Pension Fund " monies into *
*Industries/State Agencies...Yes State/Military agencies within China proper....
and with China now at Zero GDP for Q1 2020 and a portion of Q4 2019....
Yes I said Zero GDP.......That means a whole boat load of pension funds are going to be*
*affected greatly....


Here are examples below of Illinois which is the worst in the Country....
And right next to them is ....yes ..good ol California, where Jerry Brown  separated the 
pension obligations from the State Budget and played a shell game to make it look
like California is " Flush " with cash. So when the new Gov came in ( Gov Gavin Gruesome )
he sees all this extra capital and starts spending like a shopper with an open Credit Card Account.
Now with the advent of this CORVID-19 crisis in China he's in for a MASSIVE financial slap in the 
face.....The pensioners still want their PROMISED payments, but this looming financial crisis in China
is creating a HUGE problem he will NOT be able to hide.....Mark my words ....Bad.*















*






California's is just as bad, especially when considering the budget spending/China GDP @ zero Q1 2020....

Below is an example of Illinois crisis California's is right there with Illinois......





*


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

*Oh yeah......this might help California " Liberals " understand a little better......*

*Hope yur sittin down......







The light blue is Reality.....not a " Guesstimate ".........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

*...............................Boom Boom..!*


----------

